# installing wood blocking



## sonnycrockett (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm renovating my NYC apartment myself. It has steel studs for framing. I plan to install new cabinets and appliances. I've been searching the web for ideas on hanging cabinets on steel studs and everyone recommends using wood blocking between the studs. My question is: what is wood blocking and how do I install it? These are probably simple questions with simple answers, but I'm a newbie. Also, I'm hanging an over-the-range microwave. The installation guide requires a wood stud. Is there a way to install a wood stud within a steel stud frame?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you are asking questions, and in NYC, you are better off letting a GC come in and do the work, then risk having the City Code dept. tell you that you screwed up. As for your question, Wood Blocking is exactly that, blocks of wood placed between the studs, or 3/4" plywood for attaching cabinets & such to the wall.


----------



## sonnycrockett (Feb 18, 2008)

I already investigated the matter and there isn't any need for a permit... thanks anyway.

What is the wood blocking attached to... the steel studs? If yes, how so?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

sonnycrockett said:


> I already investigated the matter and there isn't any need for a permit... thanks anyway.
> 
> What is the wood blocking attached to... the steel studs? If yes, how so?


Already answered, but at this point, get a Contractor, due to stating that you do not need a permit, when doing remodeling, is a false sense of trust.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok,

Wood blocking is a very simple concept. It is horizontal pieces of 2x dimension lumber fastened between steel studs. It is scewed in place. 

No, there isn't a way to make a steel stud into a wood one. A contractor would have no problem hanging that microwave to steel studs however. 

Since your apartment is framed with steel studs, I pretty much guarantee it is a noncombustible design with fire separation from other units and fire rated walls. It is a big deal to remove the sheetrock from any rated wall, unless you're well-versed in dealing with rated assemblies. Simply patching the hole in the sheetrock is inadequate, and will compromise the unit's fire assembly's integrity. Special sealants, taping procedures, and screw patterns are required. Electrical and plumbing penetrations of the wall must be specially dealt with as well...Very unconventional. For those reasons alone, you need to hire a contractor that is familiar with working within rated walls to install your blocking. Shame on your city's codes administration for not requiring a permit if they know that you're disturbing an apartment's rated fire separations. They should require a permit in the interest of protecting the fire envelope and protecting you and the adjoining units from the work you're doing.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

For all you know, your local codes may even require fire-rated wood be used for such an installation. 

Whenever you "touch" anything like that in a multi-unit structure, it usually required to be done by a licensed Contractor. 
So, if something were to happen, you could be held liable. It doesn't take much to jeopardize (or breach) the entire building's fire-rating construction. If every tenant, or owner, were allowed to do what ever they wanted within the walls, fire-rated construction systems would be completely compromised.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

He probably never told them the extent of the work, and probably just called and said "Do I need a permit to hang up some cabinets?"


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Now that I've hit the post button, I see thekctermite beat me to the same point...


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Now that I've hit the post button, I see thekctermite beat me to the same point...


Then that makes a consensus! :thumbsup:


----------

